# bottle calves? west georgia



## whitetail hunter (Apr 23, 2012)

So I'm looking for botther calves for agirl can y'all point me somewhere? Besides a salebarn cause I buy everyweek just I'm looking for jersey and there hard to find around sales


----------



## Huntress (Apr 29, 2012)

There are a couple of dairies around Senoia, check with some of them.  If they don't have any maybe they can tell you who would.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 29, 2012)

http://www.agr.state.ga.us/mbads/Ads.aspx?CategoryID=439

There are two here selling Jersey bulls they may have the calves.


----------



## buck1 (May 11, 2012)

give me a call they are 6 dairy farms  within 60 miles from you in west ga and east al. i am one of them. 334/863/1561. get your calves right off the farm healthy.


----------



## pstrahin (May 11, 2012)

Cacklenut Farms in Montezuma.  I bought a holstein and jersey from him, both were bottle babies and healthy.


----------

